# Hybrid Stripers



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Is there any place to fish the Blackwater or Escambia from the bank for striped bass? Like for example the little park just east of Milton. and... ant tips on fishing for them.

Thanks.

P_


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

caught them by accident in basshole cove while speck fishing. they'll hit jigs & mirrolures. that's what we got 'em on. there's a nice bank on the west side under the hwy 90 bridge.


----------

